# Taking my son squirrel hunting



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So I would like to take my son out and squirrel hunt with a pellet gun. The only place I have seen squirrels is the big ground squirrels on base. I'm pretty the base would get pretty mad at me for shooting things on the installation. Any one have any good recommendations of where to take out a 5 year old with a pellet gun?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahh,there was some response to your first postHunting Squirrel


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

yes there was but I just realized that i posted it in Upland Game when I meant to post it under OTHER. I hope it gets more traffic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> yes there was but I just realized that i posted it in Upland Game when I meant to post it under OTHER. I hope it gets more traffic.


Squirrel hunting is usually put in Upland Game. We try to keep the posts in their prospective sections and not have duplicates. It's an "order" thing....loosely followed at times. Oddly, squirrels are unprotected in Utah and the Other Kinds of Animals section would be correct.......Wow, that's funny, never looked at it that way.

Putting a thread in an unrelated but popular section, say Big Game, for more exposure doesn't always work and technically is against the rules. Big Game at times gets so many new threads that if your thread isn't political or about poaching it will get buried, go unnoticed. 

thanks

.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you. I am sorry for having posted it twice. It was not my intention. I didn't Mean to post it in UPLAND GAME because of squirrels being non-game animals and such. I didn't want to clog up another forum with unrelated topics. Thank you again for the understanding.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> Thank you. I am sorry for having posted it twice. It was not my intention. I didn't Mean to post it in UPLAND GAME because of squirrels being non-game animals and such. I didn't want to clog up another forum with unrelated topics. Thank you again for the understanding.


It's all good, thanks

Good luck squirrel huntin'

.


----------

